# The Best Chicken Fried Steak???



## troutslayer

My wife and I were talking about Dirty's yesterday.......it was right off of the North loop on Shepard or Duram.....cant remember which one goes N and which one goes S....

Any how.....they had the best and the biggest CFS I ever ate......

got me wanting a CFS....so who has stepped up to the plate or who still has a really good one out there in the area


----------



## justin-credible1982

Dirtys was awesome. Hickory hollow does a decent big one to me, but I don't eat many cfs...


----------



## OnedayScratch

My wife made some Nil Gai once at it was by far the best I have ever had. Can't recommend a restaurant after that. Venison ain't too far behind...


----------



## Reloder28

I have determined there is no Best CFS so I have ceased my consideration of it. And, believe me, I tried. 

I turned my affection to Chicken Fried(?) Chicken and I have found some good ones. The best I have had thus far is Jerry's Restaurant in Onalaska.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

troutslayer said:


> My wife and I were talking about Dirty's yesterday.......it was right off of the North loop on Shepard or Duram.....cant remember which one goes N and which one goes S....
> 
> Any how.....they had the best and the biggest CFS I ever ate......
> 
> got me wanting a CFS....so who has stepped up to the plate or who still has a really good one out there in the area


Dad burn it! It was that close to me and I wasn't aware!


----------



## Byrdmen

Still a big fan of the CFC at Goodson's in Tomball. Used to really like the Cottonwood Inn in La Grange, haven't been in years though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bocephus

T&T Cafe in George West had the best I've ever eaten in my life. For many years my Dad & I would stop in there on the way to the deer lease in Freer.

Place is closed down now, but it was the best...another of the good memories.

:cheers:


----------



## fastpitch

T-Bone Tom's has a good one.


----------



## Reloder28

Liberty Cafe in Freer. Now that was a good CFS.


----------



## POC Troutman

Reloder28 said:


> Liberty Cafe in Freer. Now that was a good CFS.


really??? i drive by there a lot and never stop... may have to reconsider based on this report!

BBQ Inn on Crosstimbers has a good CFS and CFC, go try them out. Closed on Monday's if i remember correctly though.

I like hickory hollow, but the gravy there throws me off for some reason, so i'm not sold.

I live up off north shepard, i'm gonna have to find this "dirty's" place, never even seen it? where is it in relation to Cottonwood or Taco C?

EDIT: There used to be a place in Junction owned by a guy named James Keaton, it was a rock building on the north side of the highway headed into town on Main, before you got to La Familia, if i am remebering this correctly. Never really knew the name of that place, but they had a pan-fried CFS that was REALLY good. not sure if it's even there


----------



## blaze 'em

Edgar and Gladys' Cafe in Nordheim, TX has the best CFC in Texas. Hands down...


----------



## Texican89

Repkas CFC is my favorite. :thumbup:


----------



## Reloder28

POC Troutman said:


> really??? i drive by there a lot and never stop... may have to reconsider based on this report!


Really. You don't even need a knife.


----------



## manintheboat

I just cannot eat CFS that much any more but enjoy them when I can. My opinion on CFS is that once it reaches a certain standard it is really hard to say one is better than another and many in this state reach that standard. Goodsons is really good, as are many others in the Houston area like Hickory Hollow, BBQ inn and Mel's diner. As somebody mentioned, the gravy at Hickory Hollow is a little different, but not bad. Out of town, Orsak's in Fayetteville has a really good one too. 

Dirty's hasn't been open for a very long time. It was on Durham just south of I-10 near where Pizzatola's and Jax are today. There was one off of Westheimer or Richmond as well. Had many CFS there in my younger, flat belly days. 

Back in the old days, Nanny's near UH had great CFS as well as some of the best fried mushrooms in the city. Filling Station had a pretty good one too.


----------



## Bozo

Dot's is a good one. I agree with the above statement that there are many good ones and each has a little bit that makes it different than another place, but it's almost impossible to say one is absolute best.

Sutton County Steakhouse in Sonora is a really good one too. They put the gravy on the bottom there for some reason. That's the type of "different" one place brings over the other, but not necessarily makes it better than the other.

Back in the Houston area, Montgomery Steakhouse is best in that area I believe. They don't beat the round steak into a plate sized see through shred of meat before battering and frying and leave it thick. Maybe that's more of a country fried steak instead of Chicken fried? I don't know the difference really. Some say it's the gravy, some say it's the thickness of the meat?


----------



## Blk Jck 224

The chicken fried sirloin @ Killen's is the best I've ever had.


----------



## Shallow_Minded

They all pretty much taste the same to me. Don't think I've ever had a bad CFS.


----------



## big john o

Kelly's.


----------



## Hooked Up

Back in the 1970s I always used to stop in at The Cottonwood Inn on Hwy 71 when I was traveling to Austin. "Real" beef, battered to perfection, with a buttery cream gravy that was the best I've had to date. I wonder if it's still there?


----------



## BigNate523

i may have just been hungry from fishing all day but the Whistle Stop in Livingston had a great CFS


----------



## BLUE WAVES

I like T-Bone Toms CFS.


----------



## ol' salt

either Kelly's.


----------



## SargentfishR

Mel's in Tomball , best in the NW area.


----------



## DJ77360

You know, a good CFS is very hard to find, in my case anyway. I consider myself darn near an expert on this topic. I have eaten CFS since I was old enough to order for myself around the age of 8 years old. At that age we hardly ever went out to eat. but when we did it was a special occasion and I always order a CFS with white gravy (a must have). Now, my mother made the best CFS ever along with mashed potatoes and sometime fresh, cornmeal battered, fried okra, which I think I may like more than the CFS. My mothers kitchen is now closed and has been for some time, although she is still with us, she doesn't cook anymore.
Anyway, what I'm getting to is I've tried CFS all over the US and it is very hard to find one that is truly a real fresh cut of meat and not paper thin. At this time I cannot tell you where to go to get a GOOD CFS. I wish I knew.
Goodson's in Tomball was the very best I've had, next to my Mother's, but this was when Mrs Goodson was still in her original location and still cooking herself. When they moved to the new location some years ago, everything changed and not for the better. I took some relatives from Missouri to Goodson's because they asked for a real Texas CFS that they had heard so much about. I hadn't been to Goodson's in their new location and I must say that I was embarrassed when we tasted that food. It was so typical tasting and "run of the mill *rap". I haven't been back since. Now when I'm in the Tomball area I go to Mel's Diner because it is pretty darn good although I've not tried his CFS. The hamburger there is awesome.
I think I've said enough and I do apologize for running my keyboard too long.


----------



## DSL_PWR

Try Southern Komfort Kitchen or Monument Inn. 

T-Bone Tom's is good as well.


----------



## RACER

bbq inn on crosstimbers


----------



## InfamousJ

I have never found one like it since eating with the family growing up, but the old Whitehorn Leghorn in Westhoff, TX used to make a whole chicken fried round steak with the round bone and marrow still in it... dang that was good. The fried marrow was desert.


----------



## Yams

PoPo's in Welfare (NW of San Antonio, near Boerne) has a really good CFS. I think they use a filet mignon? I thought it was pretty **** good...pricey, but good.


----------



## Reel Hooker

When I worked downtown, we frequented the Hickory Hollow quite often, but their CFS had way to much breading on it........especially their "Saddle-blanket". Evander Hollyfield used to train across the street.....and he would show up from time to time.



POC Troutman said:


> I like hickory hollow, but the gravy there throws me off for some reason, so i'm not sold.


----------



## Reloder28

Snus said:


> ....but this was when Mrs Goodson was still in her original location and still cooking herself. When they moved to the new location some years ago, everything changed and not for the better. *It was so typical tasting and "run of the mill *rap".*


Yep, hated I wasted my time & gas & money going there from Deer Park. I went on a referral a year or so ago and was sorely disappointed.


----------



## Bozo

Goodson's is nasty. Never ate there when "Ma" Goodson was the cook, but she couldn't have done worse than they do now. A blind monkey couldn't do worse.


----------



## MarkU

If you're ever up in N. TX.. Try a Babe's Chicken Dinner House, aka Babe's Chicken...They have several locations. All their food is excellent.


----------



## Court

Cleburne's Cafateria on Bissonnet St. down by Channel 13 has a country fried steak that they make 1 day a week & it is excellent-I like mine with not a lot of batter (mostly meat) & gravy (they have cream or brown)on the side.


----------



## BigNate523

Yams said:


> PoPo's in Welfare (NW of San Antonio, near Boerne) has a really good CFS. I think they use a filet mignon? I thought it was pretty **** good...pricey, but good.


may have to give the CFS a try but just hope its better than the fried chicken it was ok but kind of bland on taste. they do make good livers though


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

Starvin Marvins here is amazing....Also Black Eyed Pea!


----------



## txteltech

Mel's cafe in Tomball


----------



## fishinfool

used to love Nate's stakehouse on seawall before they went away. had all you can eat CFS on wednesdays. think i got three down once with no sides.

The Carriage House has GREAT and big CFS in north houston just behind the hoarse track. fantastic burgers too.


----------



## Bull Minnow

Mel's has good stuff!


----------



## James Howell

out of the area, but the Loco Coyote west of Glen Rose (off of HWY 67 before you get to Chalk Mountain) has a humdinger of CFS, great barbecue, and the best darn onion rings you ever had.


----------



## tinman

Mary's CafÃ© in Strawn Texas has the best CFS in the State.

Tinman


----------



## InfamousJ

tinman said:


> Mary's CafÃ© in Strawn Texas has the best CFS in the State.
> 
> Tinman


Bill & Rosa's in D'hanis has a fairly good CFS also with some sides of green beans and mashed taters


----------



## fangard

I miss the CFS from Strawberry Patch. Wouldn't be surprised if
Dot Coffee Shop's CFS is just as good since they had the same ownership.


----------



## CaptJack

the best I ever had was at the original Goodson's CafÃ© at the old location. When Mrs. Goodson ran the restaurant with an iron hand (major hustle!). When Mrs. Goodson died and her kids moved it to 249 in Tomball, and then they sold it, it has never been anywhere near as good as it was back in the 60s~70s

Jax Grill in Bellaire does a decent CFS and an excellent CFC


----------



## Speckled

CaptJack said:


> the best I ever had was at the original Goodson's CafÃ© at the old location. When Mrs. Goodson ran the restaurant with an iron hand (major hustle!). When Mrs. Goodson died and her kids moved it to 249 in Tomball, and then they sold it, it has never been anywhere near as good as it was back in the 60s~70s
> 
> *Jax Grill in Bellaire does a decent CFS and an excellent CFC*


X2 on Jax Grill, pretty good eating, both CFC and CFS. Grew up eating CFS at Dirty's. Really good CFS.

I've had Goodson's and it is living off of the "old Goodson's" name.

Need to check out this "Mel's" in Tomball :cheers:.

Now I'm hungry. Might have to head to Jax Grill and eat something fried today.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Is there still a Potato Patch restaurant on 1960 and Aldine Westfield?? Thats where I met my wife 18 years ago.


----------



## Part Timer

Rack Ranch said:


> Is there still a Potato Patch restaurant on 1960 and Aldine Westfield?? Thats where I met my wife 18 years ago.


Yes

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bjones2571

fishinfool said:


> used to love Nate's stakehouse on seawall before they went away. had all you can eat CFS on wednesdays. think i got three down once with no sides.
> 
> The Carriage House has GREAT and big CFS in north houston just behind the hoarse track. fantastic burgers too.


Yep Nates was good!


----------



## longhornbubba

Mel's or Goodson's in Tomball.


----------



## Loco Motion

Tip top in San Antonio. be prepared to wait in line.


----------



## saltwater4life

troutslayer said:


> My wife and I were talking about Dirty's yesterday.......it was right off of the North loop on Shepard or Duram.....cant remember which one goes N and which one goes S....
> 
> Any how.....they had the best and the biggest CFS I ever ate......
> 
> got me wanting a CFS....so who has stepped up to the plate or who still has a really good one out there in the area


I know I'm younger but my dad used to take my brother and I when I was little, that's childhood for me. But good memories with my brother and pops


----------



## djbutter22

The best in Texas is the Cafe Texan in Huntsville. Lightly breaded and not pounded paper thin. It is fork tender and cooked to golden perfection. Add mashed potatoes and some field peas and you'll be in Heaven.


----------



## surf_ox

Goodsons in talks is pretty tasty. Peach cobbler banana pudding and rolls aren't bad either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Jay Cafe in Needville, Hofbrau Steakhouse in Porter or Gonzales Cafe in Junction. I like Jax Grill CFS but the gravy tastes like Sysco stuff to me.


----------



## Billphish

*Worst*

Cracker Barrel


----------



## Main Frame 8

We're in Texas. There are at least 100 joints across the state that could make an argument in this debate.


----------



## LazyL

Just go to Boondoggles in El Lago and get the Chicken Fried Ribeye with Jalapeno cream gravy....


----------



## Centex fisher

Hooked Up said:


> Back in the 1970s I always used to stop in at The Cottonwood Inn on Hwy 71 when I was traveling to Austin. "Real" beef, battered to perfection, with a buttery cream gravy that was the best I've had to date. I wonder if it's still there?


It's now a mexican food restaurant.

Best CFS around here is at Murphy's in Winchester. Huge and dang good!!!!


----------



## okmajek

Sammy's in Castroville , Cracker crumb crust it is awesome !!


----------



## knowphish

I did have a Chicken Fried Prime Rib at 3 Forks that was off the chain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AggieDad

Mels in Tomball is good

or try Pappy's on I-10 at Campbell - I like their CFS and their chicken finger basket but the scorpion tails are really good ! ! !


----------



## chazenreds

Don't waste your time and money at Goodson's, go to Mel's if your in Tomball.


----------



## jesco

Used to be a place in Huntsville (TX) called "The Raven" in the 90's when I was in college. HUGE chicken fried steaks, and never needed a knife to cut it. The best that I can think of!

Just read all the replies, and now I am SOOOO HUNGRY!


----------



## Duckchasr

*Memory Lane*

Man I havent thought about Goodsons in years my grand parents lived close to Pinehurst and we went there pretty regular as a kid. Also the Old Log Inn in Alvin was my favorite place to eat as a kid. I prefer my own home made cfs now days. :texasflag


----------



## Haute Pursuit

AggieDad said:


> Mels in Tomball is good
> 
> or try Pappy's on I-10 at Campbell - I like their CFS and their chicken finger basket but the scorpion tails are really good ! ! !


I didn't know Pappy's was still open. I figured the freeway expansion had swallowed it up. They had awesome burgers too.


----------



## rem44mag

Does anyone remember cafe 66 hempstead hwy
and huffmeister in the 60s


----------



## Bobby

No body has said Miller's Landing on Seawall. A couple years ago got one that was the biggest and best I have ever had. I had them at Nate's too. The cook that was at Nate's had moved over to Miller's. Not sure if he is still there or not.


----------



## Rawpower

Barbecue Inn on Crosstimbers and Yale. They have AWESOME chicken fried steaks!! Everything there is really good.
http://www.thebarbecueinn.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## Mick R.

Best deep fried CFS - Tossup between The Gristmill in Gruene or Jake & Dorothy's in Stephenville.

Best country fried version of CFS - Mary's CafÃ© in Strawn.

Just my 2 cents, but authentic Texas CFS should be made from tenderized round steak and should have to be cut with a knife after it's cooked - any CFS you can cut with a fork is either over-tenderized, or worse yet, flaked and formed scraps of beef.

Mary's CFS


----------



## Herb Burnwell

Dickinson BBQ has one of the best chicken fried steaks i have ever had...


----------



## ralph7

Rawpower said:


> Barbecue Inn on Crosstimbers and Yale. They have AWESOME chicken fried steaks!! *Everything there is really good.*
> http://www.thebarbecueinn.com/Home_Page.html


Yep


----------



## CoupDeGrace

No one ever ate at Wright's Steakhouse in Del Rio or Youngblood's Stockyard Cafe is Amarillo? Those two are some of the best.


----------



## Omanj

The Mason Jar on I-10 has a pretty good sized and tasty chicken fried steak.


----------



## troutslayer

OK......yesterday I friend recommended Charlies House on Broadway....


Ill have to say that the CFS was very good....not the best or the biggest but a darn good lunch to say the least

And Tues-Fri.....they have girls selling lingerie.....holy smokes!!!!


Nice change for lunch......but that dont solve the issue of finding one for the War Dept......

the search continues


----------



## DJ77360

Mick R. said:


> Best deep fried CFS - Tossup between The Gristmill in Gruene or Jake & Dorothy's in Stephenville.
> 
> Best country fried version of CFS - Mary's CafÃ© in Strawn.
> 
> Just my 2 cents, but authentic Texas CFS should be made from tenderized round steak and should have to be cut with a knife after it's cooked - any CFS you can cut with a fork is either over-tenderized, or worse yet, flaked and formed scraps of beef.
> 
> Mary's CFS


Now there is a man who knows what a CFS should be! They are few and far between. Many people don't know what a really good CFS is all about.
Thank you Sir for your post.
We need to get together and have one of the real CFS!


----------



## mas360

I had a CFS at a country store near Rye, Texas. It was made out of beef patties, not steak, and was quite good. The steak was huge, it covered the entire dinner plate.


----------



## Texxan1

The Reata!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Alpine, Texas

BEST CFS in the wold!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

My Mother makes a mean CFS! It will make you smack your Granny. Screw a bunch of restaraunts.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Bayduck

*Beaver's on Sawyer*

Every Wednesday.

Off the Chart Good !!!!!


----------



## Seachaser

Jake and Dorthy's in Stephenville Tx.


----------



## fangard

Bayduck said:


> Every Wednesday.
> 
> Off the Chart Good !!!!!


Cracks me up that a lesbian owns a place called Beavers


----------



## Reloder28

Rack Ranch said:


> Is there still a Potato Patch restaurant on 1960 and Aldine Westfield?? Thats where I met my wife 18 years ago.


Did you hit her with a throwed roll? :biggrin:


----------



## Country Boy

Used to be a place called Grumpy's I think it was in Flatonia I used to stop at back when I made a trip to San Antonio once a month. Fantastic CF. Don't know if its around anymore, this was back in the late 70's.


----------



## Cynoscion

El Paraiso in Zapata, TX.

Melted cheese, french fries and gravy on top! No comparison


----------



## Erich1717

*Double J Victoria TX*

Double J Eatery in Victoria TX....They use a tenderized sirloin steak and fry it perfect!! Never had one even come close.


----------



## saltwatercowboy

roosters in baytown use to have awesome cfs and cfc been a while since we have been


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard

Lankford's grocery in Houston has a mean cfs for the lunch special on Thursday.


----------



## SSST

Erich1717 said:


> Double J Eatery in Victoria TX....They use a tenderized sirloin steak and fry it perfect!! Never had one even come close.


Beat me to it, the best I've had in awhile!


----------



## PELAGICDAWG

Bill and rosas hondo and the house pasture in concan


----------



## BretE

Here's the Blue Jay cafe in Needville....honestly, I was not as impressed as all I've heard....good, not great.....









I kinda like fried food.....


----------



## JPerkster

Just had CFS today at County Line. It was delicious!


----------



## dwilliams35

InfamousJ said:


> Bill & Rosa's in D'hanis has a fairly good CFS also with some sides of green beans and mashed taters


 I'll have to second this: just don't get the large..... Chances are you can't make it through it..


----------



## WildCard07

There used to be a good place to get a CFS in Broaddus, TX. We went there every time we fished Rayburn growing up. Sodalaks is pretty good. There's one in Bryan and one in Snook. The best I ever had was at a hole in the wall in Burton, TX. They had all you can eat CFS every Wednesday. Made for a long drive back to College Station after eating there. At least for the poor soul that got stuck driving back. Everyone else was usually asleep before we got back to Somerville.


----------



## diamondback72

Bill and Rosa's Steakhouse in D'Hanis. Unbelievable and the sides are just as good


----------



## Tucsonred

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The chicken fried sirloin @ Killen's is the best I've ever had
> 
> OH YES!!! Just had one there Tues night. I ususally eat the white or cream gravy but it's just as good without!! I didn't like that they put it on top of the mashed potatoes so next time I'll ask them to put it to the side!! It was excellent !!
> Linda


----------



## 2wahoo

I discovered that an excellent meat for CFS is beef fajita that has been through the tenderizer. Trim the membrane, double bread it and fry away! Mashed potatoes, biscuits, and cream gravy!

My family loved it from the first try.


----------



## daddyeaux

I think Ma Goodson in Tomball put CFS on the map. Relatives of mine and ate there ever since I was a kid. But she is gone and I don't know if my cousins are still running the place. They were great.
But I found another place on 105 near Lake Conroe that has a superb CFS.
It is Vernons Catfish Kitchen. If you are near the lake try it out, they have great seafood also.


----------



## fishingcacher

Houston Chronicle

http://www.chron.com/entertainment/article/Best-country-fried-steak-1787861.php


----------



## WillieT

tinman said:


> Mary's CafÃ© in Strawn Texas has the best CFS in the State.
> 
> Tinman


Yep! Pretty funny review below. Wish I had a pic.

WHOA, this review is way long over due!!!! I did a hike out in possum kingdom a few months ago and we made a stop here to eat CFS. I love CFS so it was a motivation for me to get off that mountain. First hour I was still excited. Second hour I was still okay. Third hour I was already ready to get off the mountain. Fourth hour WE GOT LOST!!!! I was hungry, aggravated, and a little uneasy. I kept telling myself....one small step for mankind, one giant leap for CHICKEN FRIED STEAK! HECK YES, WALK FASTER GIRL!!!!!

MUST GET THE CREAMY GRAVY WHEN YOU COME HERE!!! I'M SERIOUS!!!!! if you don't, you're not my friend! and order a medium or large! it'll be a while before you get to taste another good piece of CFS so eat up!!!!! take some home if you can't finish it all. I ordered the medium size cfs and it was the size of my head!!! I wish this place was closer! I'd eat this every weekend, gain a ton of weight, and just be happy fat!


----------



## CAMDEX

fastpitch said:


> T-Bone Tom's has a good one.


X2


----------



## Forty

Don't know about the best, but the best around here is Carl's BBQ. 290 @ Telge


----------



## tophorsecop

*In San Antonio CFS*

Never got a bad one, order the CFS and eggs for breakfast, hangs off the plate. Eat the eggs, hash browns and half the steak, then use the toast and the other half of the steak for lunch! Cinnamon rolls the size of your head also!!!!


----------



## CaptJack

*CFS at Jax Grill in Bellaire*

it's not huge and falling off of the plate
but it is pretty good


----------



## kweber

dwilliams35 said:


> I'll have to second this: just don't get the large..... Chances are you can't make it through it..


reminds me of a quote by the Great Dan Cook...."he was eatin' a steak biggern' a motorsickle seat!"


----------



## Porky

fishinfool said:


> used to love Nate's stakehouse on seawall before they went away. had all you can eat CFS on wednesdays. think i got three down once with no sides.
> 
> The Carriage House has GREAT and big CFS in north houston just behind the hoarse track. fantastic burgers too.


X2 on Carriage House. It's the same folks that started up the Original Hickory Hollow and the 20 year non-competition clause has expired on the sale.


----------



## That Robbie Guy

CaptJack said:


>


The CFS looks just ok - but the baked potato looks mighty fine!


----------



## troutslayer

I was on the web today and found a photo......

and I think that is Twin Peaks right????

any who...... they....ahem....im that CFS looks good


----------



## Bob Keyes

okmajek said:


> Sammy's in Castroville , Cracker crumb crust it is awesome !!


x2


----------



## Tigerfan

The Confederate House (gone) on Westheimer, then Alabama, had a chicken fried ribeye that was freakin' good! And the pecan balls...


----------



## small bites

Ranchman's Steak House in Ponder TX.


----------



## whistech

daddyeaux said:


> I think Ma Goodson in Tomball put CFS on the map. Relatives of mine and ate there ever since I was a kid. But she is gone and I don't know if my cousins are still running the place. They were great.
> But I found another place on 105 near Lake Conroe that has a superb CFS.
> It is Vernons Catfish Kitchen. If you are near the lake try it out, they have great seafood also.


I haven't tried the chicken fried steak there yet, bit in my opinion Vernons Catfish Kitchen has the absolute best fried catfish. Never had a bad meal there. Real french fries and fried okra also.


----------



## InfamousJ

Pretty good chicken fried chicken breast at Armadillo Palace


----------



## Johnny9

InfamousJ said:


> I have never found one like it since eating with the family growing up, but the old Whitehorn Leghorn in Westhoff, TX used to make a whole chicken fried round steak with the round bone and marrow still in it... dang that was good. The fried marrow was desert.


The White Leghorn in Westhoff closed down about 2 years ago. The chef now works at Ruby's in Cuero. Great food there and the Sheriff owns it.


----------



## speckledred

Brete said:


> Here's the Blue Jay cafe in Needville....honestly, I was not as impressed as all I've heard....good, not great.....
> 
> View attachment 640426
> 
> 
> I kinda like fried food.....


Wouldn't eat it twice. Way over rated.


----------



## Melon

JC Cafe. But it can be hit and miss.


----------



## txpitdog

Hill Country Cupboard


----------



## dbarham

txpitdog said:


> Hill Country Cupboard


outside johnson city?


----------



## SSST

dbarham said:


> outside johnson city?


They even proclaim the World's Best Chicken Fried Steak, nearly 3 dozen sold. That sign has been there for 20+years and we still have no clue what it means. I eat there quite a bit as we have a deer lease nearby, CFS is good, but the best is kinda pushing it.


----------



## dbarham

SSST said:


> They even proclaim the World's Best Chicken Fried Steak, nearly 3 dozen sold. That sign has been there for 20+years and we still have no clue what it means. I eat there quite a bit as we have a deer lease nearby, CFS is good, but the best is kinda pushing it.


thats what i was thinkin.. same joint we hunt near willow city.


----------



## Jaydub

*Never got a bad one, order the CFS and eggs for breakfast, hangs off the plate. Eat the eggs, hash browns and half the steak, then use the toast and the other half of the steak for lunch! Cinnamon rolls the size of your head also!!!!*

Are you talking about the Jailhouse Cafe? Sounds just like them. And if you are, are they still open somewhere? We went to San Antonio a couple of years ago after not having been in a long time (10 years or more) and the Jailhouse was no longer where I had last seen it. I would gladly make a trip back to SA to eat at the Jailhouse, and pick up some Bush's Chicken for the ride home.


----------



## acoastalbender

For those who drive to Colorado....and this is also the best I have ever had...the Johnson's Corner truck stop on I25 heading north (between Johnstown and Berthoud). TWO sizable cfs's with lots of gravy and sides. If that isn't enough, their cinnamon rolls are also the best you will ever put in your mouth and have an almost cult following across the country due to their being on a popular interstate in the middle of the country...


.:biggrin:


----------



## kpenglish

Kelly's, Goodson's, and Wunsche Bros. in Old Town Spring are some of my favorites


----------



## kris_tx

Barbecue Inn is really good. The desserts are great. I like the homemade style fries.

Blakes Cafe in McQueeny is good too. Jax is not bad. Hickory Hollow is not bad, too salty sometimes. Gringos has a really good cfc- the piece of bread that comes with it is the best part. Kelly's cfc with hash browns and eggs is good too.


----------



## CopanoCruisin

Maxine's on Main, old down town Bastrop! Wow!


----------



## johnny astro

We used to drive over to the Country Inn in Snook back when I was at A&M in the 80s. They had outstanding CFS


----------



## manintheboat

Wife and son got back from summer camp this week and she was hungry for a CFS so, since it is close, we went to BBQ Inn. The fried shrimp are good there, but man, the CFS is a complete letdown. Tasteless and lame. You can probably get a better chicken fried steak at a chain restaurant to be honest.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Barbeque Inn crosstimbers


----------



## saltie dawg

Billphish said:


> Worst ...Cracker Barrel


My bad one was at Outback.... real junk .... and they claim to be a steakhouse.

They have a really big one at Southern Komfort Kitchen. It used to be Cornbreads when it first opened. I had the smaller one and it was good. It's located on Underwood Rd North of Spencer.









Found this on Yelp...this is the smaller one

good luck
saltie dawg


----------



## Spirit

Smithart's County Grill in Angleton has the best CFS I've ever eaten - Kelly's in Alvin has the worst.


----------



## willt

acoastalbender said:


> For those who drive to Colorado....and this is also the best I have ever had...the Johnson's Corner truck stop on I25 heading north (between Johnstown and Berthoud). TWO sizable cfs's with lots of gravy and sides. If that isn't enough, their cinnamon rolls are also the best you will ever put in your mouth and have an almost cult following across the country due to their being on a popular interstate in the middle of the country...
> 
> .:biggrin:


I will have to try that out. I am working in Greeley not far from there now. Thanks!


----------



## DEXTER

Cotton Patch in Plainview and Jake & Dorthy's (Dot and Stiff's) with waffle fries in Stephenville.


----------



## revag12

_"My bad one was at Outback.... real junk .... and they claim to be a steakhouse."_

Agree...I like Outback, but the CFS was just plain awful. It has been a good while, but I though Jax was good.


----------



## rsmith

Long gone now but Floyds in Corpus was as good as they got.


----------



## Bukmstr

*Lu Lu's in SA*

We made a trip to San Antonio this past weekend. We went to a place called Lu Lu's on Main Street in the Downtown area. This is the place that has the 3 pound Cinnamon rolls, Had to get one of those also. 5 of us could not finish it. The Chicken Fried steak was awesome!

Can't get the pic of the roll to upload, sorry.


----------



## hunterjck

*Chicken Fried Steak*

In chicken fried steak the meat is dipped in egg wash and then flour mixture before frying - this will be done once or twice depending on the cook. The result is a crust on the meat that helps tenderize it.
Country fried meat is dipped or shook in dry seasoned flour and then fried. It will be dark brown but no crust.
If this has been noted previously please excuse the duplication as I did not read every post.


----------



## Wizness

Hoffbrau steakhouse..you can close this thread now


----------



## quackersmacker

Bill and Rosas in D'Hanis, and don't even think about ordering the large!


----------



## V-Bottom

Most any Kelly's Restaurants, from Houston to Galveston have BIG ONES...and GOOOOOOOOOD.........don't forget the Catfish there too.


----------



## fishingfred

Twin Peaks has a good CFS, or maybe it the scenery and I'm not really tasting anything!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Lakeside Restaurant just West of 45 @ the Madisonville exit is the best away from home chicken fried steak I've ever had. $13 for salad bar, 8oz CFS, baked potato, & toast. Very clean & friendly little place.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I had a good one Saturday night at Frank's Americana Restaurant on Westheimer and Weslayan. Girlfriend's steak was primo also.

http://www.frankshouston.com/


----------



## Zeitgeist

Had to say it, Killen's BBQ now serves it on Tuesday's!


----------



## deano77511

Zeitgeist said:


> Had to say it, Killen's BBQ now serves it on Tuesday's!


Joes serve one to lol!


----------



## Sgrem

I love chicken fried steak.... But i will say Floyds in League City/Friendswood/Sugarland has converted me to chicken fried chicken.....hands down the best. I love seafood and always ordered seafood but now half the time i order the cfc.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

sgrem said:


> I love chicken fried steak.... But i will say Floyds in League City/Friendswood/Sugarland has converted me to chicken fried chicken.....hands down the best. I love seafood and always ordered seafood but now half the time i order the cfc.


If you are in Sugar Land, try the CFC at Live Oak Grill. It is the chit! :cheers:


----------



## Ebbtide2013

*Best CFS in area*

Check out the Lone Star Grille on 146 about 1 mile north of FM 646.There CFS is awesome.


----------



## bigfishtx

Find an cattle auction barn and you can bet (on sale day) they have 

A Great Burgers
b. Great Chick fried steak, if it is on the menu.

That big restaurant on the left in Fredericksburg has a great one, it is called Schnitzel.


----------



## DGAustin

You're right on that bigfish. Used to go to auctions in Blanco a long time ago and their CFS, and other items, was great.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine

*My House......:cheers:*


----------



## Scout177

Ponder steak house north of Ft Worth, Dallas by the race track. It burned and may not be as good since they rebuilt, but was very good before.


----------



## BretE

quackersmacker said:


> Bill and Rosas in D'Hanis, and don't even think about ordering the large!


Pffftttt........


----------



## kweber

the late, great Dan Cook called a steak that size a "motorcycle seat"...
he had a way to describe things :dance:


----------



## kweber

and oh yeah.. props to B&R D'Hanis and Lu Lu's JailHouse Cafe'.
LuLu's has a chairwink you can sit in if you have any compaints....:biggrin:


----------



## gbollom15

BretE said:


> Pffftttt........


Hoping to get some of that B&R's on the way to the deer lease this weekend :bounce:


----------



## BretE

Make sure you get it on the way and not on the way home. Longest 4 hours of my life last time I left there........the little bumpy things on the side of the road woke me up on 71....


----------



## tentcotter

Try the lunch CFS at Main St. Bistro in League City. It's a nice sized (I'd guess 10 oz) battered 1 inch thick rib eye. No mechanical tenderization used and you can cut it with a fork. Comes with 2 sides.

Cost is $10.00 and they have this funny sign.


----------



## espanolabass

Republic Grill in The Woodlands


----------



## Ancuegar

the steakhouse in zapata tx has one of the best CFS ive ever had. they added some cheese on top. you could cut it with a fork. so good you have to nap in the truck or risk falling asleep behind the wheel!


----------



## Srice

BBQ Inn, Woody's in Centerville are both very good. Need to try Mel's in Tball. Ther used to be a place called Brown Sugars at Greens rd and 45 that had a great one but don't think it's still there.


----------



## AaronB

My older brother lives in Tomball area. We met up there to celebrate my dad's B-Day and went to Goodson's. I had the LARGE chicken fried steak. Its was okay. Was it Texas' best? I dont know. I DO know it made a turd.


----------



## Runway

For those who live or work inside the loop where 290 splits off, try Hughies on 18th. Good quality CFS served with smashed taters and a right sized salad with raspberry vinegarette. Weird little place, used to be a DQ back in the day, but the food is good and reasonably priced. They also serve this weird chip that tastes like shrimp????


----------



## JustBilling

Tip Top is great, like Radikes too here in SA. Surprised nobody has mentioned M.K. Davis downtown. Freaking awesome! Also like Bill and Rosas and had our last couple of company Christmas parties there but my favorite is Townhouse in Uvalde. I love dumping the salsa from the chips and salsa served while being seated all over the gravy. Not traditional, but don't knock it till ya try it!


----------



## Viking48

Glad to hear Goodson's has gotten better. For awhile they were terrible and we haven't been back. I got one that looked like they had pounded it out paper thin, fried it to a crisp then battered and fried again. The batter had run out so far it made the steak appear twice the size it actually was. I called the waiter over, showed it to him and his question was "What do you want me to do about it?". It was all I could do to keep from slamming him against the wall and explaining how important customer service and customer satisfaction is. Lately, we've been eating them at Willy's on Jones right off 290 and they have been good - thick meat and batter only to the edges.


----------



## donkeyman

Carriage house is across the rd from Hickory Hollow alot better in my opinion ....


----------

